# Comunicato Milan - Elliott: inizio di una nuova era.



## admin (21 Luglio 2018)

Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.

Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:

MILANO, LONDRA (21 luglio 2018) – A seguito del cambio di proprietà della scorsa settimana, con l'assunzione del controllo del club da parte di Elliott, il Milan ha eletto oggi un nuovo Consiglio d'Amministrazione (il "Consiglio") nel corso dell’assemblea degli azionisti tenutasi oggi a Milano e che segna l'inizio di una nuova era per il club. Il nuovo consiglio è composto da Paolo Scaroni, Marco Patuano, Franck Tuil, Giorgio Furlani, Stefano Cocirio, Salvatore Cerchione, Alfredo Craca e Gianluca D'Avanzo.

Con effetto immediato, Marco Fassone lascia la carica di Amministratore Delegato del club. L'attuale Consigliere Paolo Scaroni è stato eletto Presidente Esecutivo e assume ad interim il potere di sovrintendere alla gestione del club, fino alla nomina, a tempo debito, di un nuovo Amministratore Delegato che è stato identificato.

Il Consiglio si riunirà a breve per riesaminare un nuovo business plan per il club, che presenti un chiaro percorso per riconquistare lo status da Champions League. Il Consiglio esaminerà anche un nuovo budget per il club. L'obiettivo finale è quello di rafforzare la competitività della squadra, in conformità alle norme UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario. Come chiarito ieri nella decisione del Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport di revocare il divieto alla partecipazione alla UEFA Europa League, "il Collegio ... ha rilevato in particolare che l'attuale situazione finanziaria del Club è ora migliore, in seguito al recente cambio di proprietà del Club". Elliott ha già espresso il suo forte sostegno al club, con un aumento di capitale previsto di 50 milioni di euro e ritiene che i cambiamenti di oggi siano fondamentali per il successo del club nel lungo periodo.

Paolo Scaroni, Presidente Esecutivo, ha dichiarato: "Sono felice di avere l'opportunità di guidare il Consiglio di Amministrazione del Milan e sono grato per la fiducia e il sostegno dei miei colleghi membri del Consiglio. Questo è un momento cruciale nella storia del club e siamo tutti grati di avere un nuovo proprietario impegnato a riportare il Milan al suo antico splendore. A livello del Consiglio, faremo tutto il possibile per mettere l'allenatore e i giocatori nella posizione di avere successo. C'è molto da fare e siamo ansiosi di sfruttare il momentum positivo creatosi oggi".

Paul Singer, fondatore, Co-CEO e Co-CIO di Elliott Management Corporation ha dichiarato: "L'elezione di un nuovo Consiglio d'Amministrazione segna un ulteriore passo per riportare il Milan sulla giusta strada. Elliott è ben attrezzata per fornire stabilità finanziaria e adeguata supervisione, elementi fondamentali per il successo sul campo e un'esperienza di livello mondiale per i tifosi. Riconosciamo il posto di primo piano che AC Milan occupa nel mondo del calcio e siamo consapevoli della responsabilità che deriva dal possedere una franchigia così storica”.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...


----------



## sion (21 Luglio 2018)

Godicchio


----------



## Mika (21 Luglio 2018)

Si gode


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'attuale Consigliere Paolo Scaroni è stato eletto Presidente Esecutivo e assume ad interim il potere di sovrintendere alla gestione del club,* fino alla nomina, a tempo debito, di un nuovo Amministratore Delegato che è stato identificato.*



Quindi hanno già scelto.

E se ci vuole del tempo, come specificano, non può essere che Gazidis!


----------



## goleador 70 (21 Luglio 2018)

Daje


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Boomer (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno già scelto.
> 
> E se ci vuole del tempo, come specificano, non può essere che Gazidis!



Io dico che sarà Gandini. 

Comunque bene dai. Ora ci vuole competenza a tutto tondo. Necessario fare un enorme ripulisti nella società.


----------



## wargod (21 Luglio 2018)

Si volta pagina, finalmente.


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Luglio 2018)

Vedremo alla prova dei fatti cosa faranno


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno già scelto.
> 
> E se ci vuole del tempo, come specificano, non può essere che Gazidis!



Se vogliono fare le cose per bene devono annunciare lui, poche balle


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno già scelto.
> 
> E se ci vuole del tempo, come specificano, non può essere che Gazidis!



Attendono le dimissioni di Gandini secondo me.

Comunque Elliott ha dimostrato di avere le palle quadrate, speriamo bene


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno già scelto.
> 
> E se ci vuole del tempo, come specificano, non può essere che Gazidis!



in realtà anche Gandini essendo attualmente impiegato alla Roma non poteva essere nominato oggi.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



Bene. 

Nessun entusiasmo, mi son fatto trascinare l'anno scorso e quest'anno non ci casco. Aspetto i fatti e da lì si giudicherà in modo obiettivo, come sempre.

Per ora mi rallegro del fatto che Fassone non sarà più al Milan a fare danni ed a raccontare minchiate.


----------



## Mika (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno già scelto.
> 
> E se ci vuole del tempo, come specificano, non può essere che Gazidis!



Lo penso anche io a questo punto. Gandini è più facile che si liberi per il ruolo che ha nella Roma, invece per il ruolo di Gazidis che ha nell'Arsenal ci vuole più tempo


----------



## Casnop (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno già scelto.
> 
> E se ci vuole del tempo, come specificano, non può essere che Gazidis!


Lui, o Gandini, entrambi sotto contratto con altri clubs. Ci vorrà ancora qualche giorno di lavoro.


----------



## Boomer (21 Luglio 2018)

Gandini AD sarebbe un'altra notizia eccelsa. E' un super professionista , non ho alcun dubbio.


----------



## SmokingBianco (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



Parole al vento, non fidandomi più di nessuno li attendo alla prova dei fatti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Luglio 2018)

Il futuro parrebbe prospero, speriamo in bene. Forza Milan!


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



Dopo la cantonata dello scorso anno, manterrò i piedini ben saldi a terra.
Vediamo se anche questi sono dei quaquaraquà.


----------



## Djerry (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



Che legnata comunque per Fassone, esce letteralmente con le ossa rotte sotto ogni profilo, addirittura con la subdola stoccata "i cambiamenti di oggi siano fondamentali per il successo del club nel lungo periodo", che considerando il fatto che il cambiamento centrale di oggi è Fassone sbattuto alla porta... 

Mi gioco tutto sul suo futuro ora: CONI, FIGC o Lega Calcio, sono enti perfetti per uno soggetto come lui, è perfetto per finire in un ruolo mellifluo nella politica sportiva a difendere e proteggere le malefatte dall'alto facendo credere che vada tutto alla meraviglia.


----------



## evangel33 (21 Luglio 2018)

Cavolata che non c'entra niente, ma la mia speranza è l'ultima a morire:
ieri nel dare l'annuncio ufficiale del Milan su Twitter che parlava della sentenza del TAS, c'era Gattuso come anteprima del link.
Oggi nel comunicato ufficiale invece c'è lo stemma del Milan.

Non c'entra niente, lo so. Però spero ancora nel cambio in panchina


----------



## Boomer (21 Luglio 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Cavolata che non c'entra niente, ma la mia speranza è l'ultima a morire:
> ieri nel dare l'annuncio ufficiale del Milan su Twitter che parlava della sentenza del TAS, c'era Gattuso come anteprima del link.
> Oggi nel comunicato ufficiale invece c'è lo stemma del Milan.
> 
> Non c'entra niente, lo so. Però spero ancora nel cambio in panchina



Capiremo qualcosa in più la prossima settimana dove per me verranno ufficializzati Gandini e Leonardo. Purtroppo l'unica nota negativa della situazione è il tempismo. Ci sarà davvero poco tempo per completare le trattative di mercato.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



In bocca al lupo alla nuova societa'.

Stavolta comunque non voglio basarmi solo sulle parole dei comunicati ma aspettero' i fatti concreti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



Fiducia in Elliot, il fatto che la valorizzazione del Milan sia un obbiettivo comune di proprietá e tifosi é la miglior garanzia possibile.

Per il restomtante righe per dire....... nulla!

Struttura societaria, strategia di crescita, budget in crescita o stabilizzato in diminuzione, durata impegno, approccio agli investimenti infrastrutturali (stadio)......

Zero virgola zero.

Potevano fare un comunicato di una riga ed era uguale.

Attendiamo le parole del prossimo AD.


----------



## AllanX (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



Mah... Staremo a vedere.
Di certo una proprietà appena arrivata con l'unico obbiettivo di rivendere tra 3/4 anni non é proprio il massimo per le ambizioni sportive del club.
Dopo aver visto la composizione del CDA e le parole vuote del comunicato non so se sia più bassa la mia fiducia o il mio entusiasmo.
Speriamo bene. Forza Milan!


----------



## King of the North (21 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi hanno già scelto.
> 
> E se ci vuole del tempo, come specificano, non può essere che Gazidis!



Potrebbe comunque essere anche Gandini dal momento che ha un contratto in essere con la Roma.


----------



## uolfetto (21 Luglio 2018)

cosa faranno lo dicono chiaramente:


> "Il Consiglio si riunirà a breve per riesaminare un nuovo business plan per il club, che presenti un chiaro percorso per riconquistare lo status da Champions League. Il Consiglio esaminerà anche un nuovo budget per il club. L'obiettivo finale è quello di rafforzare la competitività della squadra, in conformità alle norme UEFA sul Fair Play Finanziario."


percorso simile a quello di roma e inter. per me va benissimo ed è la strada giusta. quelli che chiedono sempre "i nomi da milan" "noi siamo il milan" ecc. credo saranno destinati a lamentarsi.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bene.
> 
> Nessun entusiasmo, mi son fatto trascinare l'anno scorso e quest'anno non ci casco. Aspetto i fatti e da lì si giudicherà in modo obiettivo, come sempre.
> 
> Per ora mi rallegro del fatto che Fassone non sarà più al Milan a fare danni ed a raccontare minchiate.



Già. Idem. Tanto al Milan non c'è verso avere degli statisti integerrimi.
Teniamoci questo organigramma e speriamo che il modo di operare coincida (anche solo per caso) con il bene del club.


----------



## Goro (21 Luglio 2018)

Bello vedere che questa volta c'è calma, scendiamo dall'altalena emozionale di questi due anni e vediamo i fatti concreti


----------



## James45 (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vedremo alla prova dei fatti cosa faranno



Esatto. Fatti.
Comunque il comunicato dà alcune indicazioni chiare su quali siano le prospettive che ci attendono, che spero, alla fine, ricondurranno ad una parola: progetto.


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Bene.
> 
> Nessun entusiasmo, mi son fatto trascinare l'anno scorso e quest'anno non ci casco. Aspetto i fatti e da lì si giudicherà in modo obiettivo, come sempre.
> 
> Per ora mi rallegro del fatto che Fassone non sarà più al Milan a fare danni ed a raccontare minchiate.


L'anno scorso ci prese un tizio cinese sconosciuto, quest'anno un signore che ha iniziato a fare affari con una base di partenza di un milione di dollari ed è arrivato a 34 miliardi di dollari. Altra pasta.
Da parte mia "filtra un moderato ottimismo"...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ci prese un tizio cinese sconosciuto, quest'anno un signore che ha iniziato a fare affari con una base di partenza di un milione di dollari ed è arrivato a 34 miliardi di dollari. Altra pasta.
> Da parte mia "filtra un moderato ottimismo"...



Veramente i 34 miliardi non sono suoi, ma degli investitori del fondo...... 
Comunque per chi é appassionato di Billions.... il novello Bobby Axelroad al comando un pó gasa (e preoccupa).


----------



## James45 (21 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Già. Idem. Tanto al Milan non c'è verso avere degli *statisti* integerrimi.
> Teniamoci questo organigramma e speriamo che il modo di operare coincida (anche solo per caso) con il bene del club.



Avevo letto "stagisti integerrimi" e non capivo cosa c'entrassero gli stagisti 
Devo farmi gli occhiali da PC


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (21 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Vedremo alla prova dei fatti cosa faranno



.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Avevo letto "stagisti integerrimi" e non capivo cosa c'entrassero gli stagisti
> Devo farmi gli occhiali da PC


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2018)

Permettete una riflessione sul discorso Elliott/Leonardo/Maldini, sulla quale sarà gradevole sentire le vostre opinioni.

Mi sembra (ho detto mi sembra) chiaro che la politica di Elliott sia quella di praticare una transizione decisa ma non eccessivamente brutale.
Da una parte decisa perché è stato fatto fuori Fassone, e di lì a scendere anche qualche altro. Dall'altra parte la nomina di Scaroni e la venuta di Leonardo. Posso anche essere d'accordo, i cambiamenti traumatici non sono mai a conseguenza zero. Leonardo, nonostante legga pareri contrastanti, mi sembra una persona intelligente e lo vedo bene. Sappiamo benissimo che sarebbe stato bello vedere anche Maldini, ma forse è stato deciso di effettuare passi cauti e ben mirati. So benissimo che Maldini e Leonardo sono due persone che rappresentano aspetti completamente differenti nel cuore dei tifosi: il primo è indistinguibile dal Milan stesso, il secondo è stato (e speriamo lo sia ancora) una splendida esperienza, comportamenti da Giuda o altre stupidaggini del genere a parte.

Elliott ha forse voluto prendere qualcuno già inserito, senza correre il rischio della famosa "inesperienza manageriale" di Maldini. Non riesco a dargli torto in una fase delicata come questa. Inoltre, giustamente, leggo di un ruolo di Leonardo che di fatto chiuderebbe la strada a Paolo. Ma forse c'è solo bisogno di tempo per mettere a posto tutti gli elementi, dare modo di amalgamare bene l'assetto societario, e solo in un secondo momento spianare la strada al nostro glorioso capitano.

Leonardo ha fatto un persorso differente da Paolo, ha semplicemente accettato altre possibilità di lavoro, compresa quella all'inda, pur di fare bagaglio personale. Si può criticare? Si era indissolubilmente legato al Milan con un patto di sangue? Se siamo intellettualmente onesti direi di no. Paolo invece ha rifiutato costantemente qualsiasi cosa di differente dal Milan. Modi di vivere il proprio destino. Grazie all'intelligenza di Leonardo e un clima piacevole, forse un giorno Paolo potrebbe anche accettare un ruolo "sotto" (ma solo di facciata) ben conscio che comunque sarebbe assecondato dalla società e Leonardo stesso a lavorare in maniera operativa.

Vedremo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2018)

Nessuno ha fatto caso alla presenza di Cerchione e D'Avanzo nel CdA?


----------



## Wildbone (21 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha fatto caso alla presenza di Cerchione e D'Avanzo nel CdA?



Son quelli dell'inchiesta di Report, right? I capi di Blue Skye.
Il che avalla ulteriormente la teoria che Elliot fosse dietro al club fin dall'inizio.


----------



## AllanX (21 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha fatto caso alla presenza di Cerchione e D'Avanzo nel CdA?



Finalmente! Mi auto cito dall"'altro topic in cui questi nomi non erano ancora definitivi.

La situazione é poco chiara. Cosa ci farebbero Cerchione e D'Avanzo(di galera?) nel CDA?
Scaroni presidente... Cerchione e D'Avanzo nel CDA... Furlani... Riccardo Silva probabile socio di minoranza con il 2% delle azioni...
Siamo propio sicuri che il teatrino sia finito?
Di questo passo non mi sorprenderebbe affatto se il nuovo AD fosse un uomo di grande esperienza, con ottimi agganci nel mondo del calcio, in ottimi rapporti con tutti i procuratori in particolar modo il grandissimo Mino Raiola, un grandissimo tifoso milanista che ha già dimostrato di essere in grado di fare mercato anche solo gli ultimi 3 giorni... Avete pensato a qualcuno?


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Veramente i 34 miliardi non sono suoi, ma degli investitori del fondo......
> Comunque per chi é appassionato di Billions.... il novello Bobby Axelroad al comando un pó gasa (e preoccupa).


Ovvio, ma se è arrivato a gestire 34 miliardi forse qualcosina su come si fanno gli affari la sa.

Ps: chi fa il procuratore sado-maso?


----------



## Sam (21 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha fatto caso alla presenza di Cerchione e D'Avanzo nel CdA?


Già. Notati subito anch'io.
Scaroni compare di Silvio e D'Avanzo e Cerchione compari di Galliani. 



AllanX ha scritto:


> Finalmente! Mi auto cito dall"'altro topic in cui questi nomi non erano ancora definitivi.
> 
> La situazione é poco chiara. Cosa ci farebbero Cerchione e D'Avanzo(di galera?) nel CDA?
> Scaroni presidente... Cerchione e D'Avanzo nel CDA... Furlani... Riccardo Silva probabile socio di minoranza con il 2% delle azioni...
> ...


Io ho già scritto in un altro post quello che penso riguardo questa storia.
E onestamente non riesco a togliermi di dosso questa brutta sensazione.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



Mah,dopo la fregatura dell'anno scorso io sto coi piedi ben piantati per terra. A parole è più facile fare sembrare tutto bello,vedremo quali saranno i fatti.


----------



## sunburn (21 Luglio 2018)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Mah,dopo la fregatura dell'anno scorso io sto coi piedi ben piantati per terra. A parole è più facile fare sembrare tutto bello,vedremo quali saranno i fatti.


Dipende dalle aspettative. Se ci si aspetta che spendano 400 milioni ogni anno, si è fuori strada. Se ci si aspetta una società moderna sul modello Juve/Bayer/ecc, allora si può sognare perché con Elliott abbiamo fatto bingo.


----------



## fra29 (21 Luglio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha fatto caso alla presenza di Cerchione e D'Avanzo nel CdA?



Infatti volevo chiedere a [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] cosa pensassero di questi nomi “a sorpresa”


----------



## Boomer (21 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Infatti volevo chiedere a [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] cosa pensassero di questi nomi “a sorpresa”



Hanno "curato" il rapporto con Elliott e i cinesi nel closing , inoltre non hanno deleghe operative. Vivete sereni per ora.


----------



## Aron (21 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Infatti volevo chiedere a [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] cosa pensassero di questi nomi “a sorpresa”



che non c'è nessuna sorpresa 

L'importante è che le redini siano in mano a Elliott, a prescindere da chi c'è sul carro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...



Benvenuti e forza Milan. Chiedo solo una cosa: normalità. Occhio, non mediocrità...normalità


----------



## ralf (21 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale Milan - Elliott dopo l'assemblea ed il CDA.
> 
> Eccolo, integrale, di seguito:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunnar67 (21 Luglio 2018)

Vogliamo i fatti. Ci sarà una compravendita di giocatori che ci porti fin da quest'anno al livello della Roma o dell'Inter? Oppure ci aspetta l'ennesimo campionato da gollum? Il resto (comunicati, cambi dirigenziali etc...) per i tifosi ormai sono balle.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo i fatti. Ci sarà una compravendita di giocatori che ci porti fin da quest'anno al livello della Roma o dell'Inter? Oppure ci aspetta l'ennesimo campionato da gollum? Il resto (comunicati, cambi dirigenziali etc...) per i tifosi ormai sono balle.



Fatti.. No pugnette.


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dipende dalle aspettative. Se ci si aspetta che spendano 400 milioni ogni anno, si è fuori strada. Se ci si aspetta una società moderna sul modello Juve/Bayer/ecc, allora si può sognare perché con Elliott abbiamo fatto bingo.



Ora come ora io non mi aspetto più niente,le mie aspettative sono state deluse troppe volte. Osservo il tutto e solo dopo i fatti mi farò un'idea di questa ennesima nuova fase.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Infatti volevo chiedere a [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] e [MENTION=1382]Aron[/MENTION] cosa pensassero di questi nomi “a sorpresa”



mi sembra di averlo già detto settimane fa. Meglio evitare di ripeterle, preferisco guardare e leggere quando poi anche gli altri ci arriveranno, sbattendoci il muso, come per il cinefake.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Luglio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Vogliamo i fatti. Ci sarà una compravendita di giocatori che ci porti fin da quest'anno al livello della Roma o dell'Inter? Oppure ci aspetta l'ennesimo campionato da gollum? Il resto (comunicati, cambi dirigenziali etc...) per i tifosi ormai sono balle.



Mi sa dobbiamo attendere la uefa per capire mercato


----------

